# My new Rig from Little Bear Holsters!



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Got home this afternoon and found a package from Little Bear Holsters!

Opened it up and found a Black Sharkskin Belt with a Silver Caiman Alligator Tip!









A Beautiful Praxis Black Sharkskin and Silver Caiman Alligator trimmed Holster with a little bear paw on top...









Back of Holster, Can be used IWB or OWB with slits.









A Black Sharkskin MagHolder trimmed in the Silver Caiman Gator









Put the rig all together with my Ultra Stainless Raptor and Wow! What a great rig.. 








Now all I might need to do is change the grips on my gun to match this beautiful rig
THANK YOU DAVE!! You rock! :mrgreen:Jerry


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Real nice!!!!!! A thing of beauty. I reall like the idea if a IWB/OWB all in one!!!

Shark skin is a touch of class.

RCG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Going around and showing that fine looking outfit off, ain't ya.. I don't blame you as it is a good looking rig. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Baldy said:


> Going around and showing that fine looking outfit off, ain't ya.. I don't blame you as it is a good looking rig. Good luck with it. :smt023


Thanks for the kind words! I figured since Dave did such a great job, I would let as many people know as I can.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Wow*

That is a beautiful setup that you have their sir!


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

If you ever decide to get rid of this rig, please contact me.  Have fun with it, it's great looking.


----------

